# How to make Rat Trap end cap



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2016)

Delima... need end cap for pedal.
Found an acorn nut same general size as end cap.
Acorn nut was hammered flat on top.
Use two large drill bits to create depression in wood to pound end cap safely.
While pounding out flat spot, top cap comes off...kool!
continue pounding and rounding out top of cap.
Now cap still a bit too small to fit onto pedal end.
Use end of ratchet to enlarge cap opening, little by little.
All completed. YES!!!


----------



## whizzer kid (Jan 16, 2016)

Very nice job!
I have a huge stash from
My grandpa of toc-40's pedal parts . 
 I might have end caps you can have .   
Just let me know .


----------



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2016)

whizzer kid said:


> Very nice job!
> I have a huge stash from
> My grandpa of toc-40's pedal parts .
> I might have end caps you can have .
> Just let me know .




Thanks for the kind words! sent PM


----------

